# Need an Id



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Hey Frank, I need an ID on this P. Thanks!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Another shot with lights on.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Looks like a beautiful brandti to me


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i have 1 that looks like that but the bottem fin is red. what could it be? i dont have a camra to show u.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like a brandti to me also
dixon


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

how big is it? that goldness is beautiful! looks like a brandtii to me also.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Little brandtii by the fin placement...very pretty indeed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not a brandtii, fins are not placed right. Also, this is a young fish, spotting has not fully developed. No opinion on species (than what I wrote) other than being a Serrasalmus sp. The red anal fin doesn't mean anything because rhombeus have anal fin red though not as bright as this one, but not a good indicator anyway.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Not a brandtii, fins are not placed right. Also, this is a young fish, spotting has not fully developed. No opinion on species (than what I wrote) other than being a Serrasalmus sp. The red anal fin doesn't mean anything because rhombeus have anal fin red though not as bright as this one, but not a good indicator anyway.


 Thanks, Frank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just wondering: is the typical fin placement of brandtii only present in older fish, or do fish of all ages have it?

btw: that's a beautiful fish you have, regardless of what species it is


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Just wondering: is the typical fin placement of brandtii only present in older fish, or do fish of all ages have it?
> 
> btw: that's a beautiful fish you have, regardless of what species it is


 I think they tend to lose the "typical fin placement " as they grow larger.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

very beautiful serra!









Oburi


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. That serra will no longer be mines as soon as my cousin can come pick it up.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That is one nice ass fish. Sucks you are getting rid of it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I saw him in person and he is very nice!


----------

